# Small rat ???



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

can anyone tell me how large a small rat is please


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

www.camzoo.co.uk - Welcome to the Camzoo online store

take a look here


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

bci said:


> www.camzoo.co.uk - Welcome to the Camzoo online store
> 
> take a look here


didnt help there are only pic of mice pinkys


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Does this help at all??





















Although don't take the weights / age as gospel, I've got 14 or so 4week old males at the moment topping 100g


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Very helpful cheers : victory:


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

check with the supplier i bought weaner rats of 1 supplier and they were a great size a friend was going to another shop and i needed more so they picked me some up, they were 3 times the size of what i had been using hence no good for my snakes:-x


----------

